# *Cancelled* Lenox Bandsaw blade buy???  See B-day Bash Vendor forum for discounts



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Is their any interest in another bandsaw blade group buy?  I did one not too long ago but have since ruined all of my new $40 blades by hitting hidden rocks while cutting up Agarita root to make my "Texas Collection Worthless Wood" blanks!  I need new blades REAL BAD!

I purchase from Cyber Woodworking Depot and they will be Lenox blades.  Lenox blade are very good, blades, IMO.  I like them better than Timberwolf.  Their discounts are as follows:

5 Blades        - 8%
10 Blades        - 10%
20 Blades        - 20%
30 Blades        - 25%

Last time, I held out for the 30 blade level and had to hold it open longer to make it.  This time, due to needing blades quick, I would like to shoot for the 20 blade level.  I plan to order 5 or 6 blades myself so I would only need 14 more to make it work.  If there is enough interest, I will edit this thread with complete buy details.

You can get more info including regular prices here:  http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

If you are interested, let me know ASAP.  If I don't have any interest in a day or so, I am going to go ahead and order on my own.​


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 4, 2009)

id prolly be in for 2-3 if there is some interest


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Check this thread:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42509

Don at Cyber Woodworking has joined IAP and is offering a special B-Day Bash promotion of 18% off any order over $30!  Even at the best discount, by the time I add paypal and shipping, it would be hard to beat this pricing.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 4, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Is their any interest in another bandsaw blade group buy? I did one not too long ago but have since ruined all of my new $40 blades by hitting hidden rocks while cutting up Agarita root to make my "Texas Collection *Worthless* Wood" blanks! I need new blades REAL BAD.....


 
I guess the wood is "worthless"; but the blanks certainly are not.:wink:
 
Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 4, 2009)

I would buy 4 of the smaller blades.


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 4, 2009)

works for me curtis, thanks for the direction


----------



## joeatact (Feb 5, 2009)

*56793-FLB6-2030**(80 in.) 6 ft. 8 in. x 1/2 in. x .025 x 6TPI Hook, Wood Cutting, FLEX BACK*

I would get a couple of these


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll take one and I don't even own a band saw!


----------

